# Exodus Mandate Report Card on Ministries and Government Education



## Brother John (Feb 28, 2009)

Doug's Blog: Exodus Mandate Report Card on Ministries and Government Education

Wanted to share this chart with the PB and see what everyone thought.


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2009)

What makes Doug Phillips such an expert on _everything _is simply beyond me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 28, 2009)

Curt said:


> What makes Doug Phillips such an expert on _everything _is simply beyond me.




Agreed. I'm really tired of it.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't even know who the guy is, and if I don't know who he is, he ain't worth knowin'.


----------



## refbaptdude (Feb 28, 2009)

> What makes Doug Phillips such an expert on everything is simply beyond me.



I hear you brother

Of course he has a catalog of overpriced toys, books, etc, to sell you.


----------



## BG (Feb 28, 2009)

Good stuff. I love Vision Forum and Joe Morecraft III


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

Zenas said:


> I don't even know who the guy is, and if I don't know who he is, he ain't worth knowin'.


----------

